# OFF TOPIC - 5 juegos multiplataforma al precio que quieras!

## pelelademadera

buenas me entere de esto por un foro vecino y posteo aca:

https://www.humblebundle.com/

 Indie Bundle V 

Amnesia, the dark descent

LIMBO

Psychonauts

Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP

una oportunidad para aprovechar, te dan el juego para LINUX MAC Y WINDOWS, y los codigos de STEAM.

elegis a quien le destinas la plata, desarrolladores, testers o quien quieras, pagas por los medisos y te llega el correo con los links de descarga, y los codigos steam.

de mas esta decir que ya los compre.

----------

